# The OVERHYPED Spore Reviewed, by Me



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 19, 2008)

This, i am saying after finishing the game in 4 hours. Can u friggin believe it!! What was Will Wright thinking? This is game is an utter waste of Bandwidth(for torreters) and Money(for buyers). 
The only way the game can redeem itself is with its replayability and the diverse character/building/vehicle building. As for me, i am not gonna play this again cuz it has nothing in for me to waste another 4 hours

Firstly, Previews of the game showed that body parts and physical features will guide your character's emotions and features. Let me tell you, thats a LIE. It doesnt mater if your creature has 10 eyes or 10 legs. It will see what 1 eyed creature can see, and move like a 1 legged creature. There is NO FCKING DEPTH . Its all about VISUAL and COSMETICS. Will Wright, you go to Hell!!

Secondly, the game has so little to offer. The game pans out across 5 Stages

First stage is like that arcade fish game called "Feeding Frenzy". Nuff said. 
_Total playtime of 1st stage =less than 20 minutes. 
Enjoyment Level=Low_

Second Stage is the most fun part. You end up Land where you have to either make allies or destroy other species. Just when i was about to really start enjoying with all cool limbs (which BARELY made difference) and going on a wipe out spree,guess what,STAGE OVER
_Total play time of 2nd Stage= 1hr
Enjoyment Level= Moderate to High_

Third stage, dont even talk about it. There are 4 other species in your planet. Deliver gifts ie. 10 food, do a simple minigame and create alliance.repeat 4 times for 4 species.
_Total play time= 35 mins
Enjoyment Level= enjoyment??wtf is that?_

Fourth Stage, made me wonder, was Will Wright on crack? I finished this stage in NO time, thanks to stupid AI civilization. I made 5 air vehicles and wiped out 6 cities. After that i got a skill that does,guesswhat--MAKE YOU FINISH THE STAGE IN AN INSTANT BY CAPTURING ALL OTHER CIV. GOd knows why Will Wright put those building editors and vehicle editors.Who will care touch that section
_Total play time= 25 mins
Enjoyment Level= VERY HIGH because t*he torture ended quickly*!!_

Fifth stage is the meat of the game, interstellar exploration and conquest. Initially it starts of with irritating tutorial kind of missions, but the way you can simply fly off the land , and leave the planet, then leave the solar system and leave the galaxy as a whole is really cool.The only playable part of the game(Stage 2 was the most fun but ended before you can start enjoying)

Word of advice-- Just download SPORE Creature Creator free from the internet,cuz thats the ONLY thing worth selling in this game. DOnt waste your bandwidth downloading its torrent, and dont waste your Rs30 on buying the DVD. The only reason i am typing down this "review" is because i FCKING HATE THIS GAME for being such a LETDOWN


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 19, 2008)

spore was very hyped up even during iphone sdk announcement...

never knew it would be such a let down... metacritic gives it a 85 score dunno hows that...

will also read other reviews and see 

_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ 

I agree to the review and the reviewer given here, I think the only fun ppl can get is thru its replayability and the ability to create insanely looking characters which hv alot of visual difference but i guess very few variations..


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm
But illegal downloading of  the game became more popular than any other.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ Yep! 

Spore is one of the most overrated games ever, some people absolutely love it, but some absolutely hate it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 20, 2008)

^^
Im one of them hating it


----------



## goobimama (Sep 20, 2008)

Me too. Don't know what the fuss is all about. Its just an ugly creature eating stuff.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, i came to know aftr i checked the demo.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 20, 2008)

jus some wiered creatures created by players who jus hv the sole purpose of maintaining their existance by hunting/eating other creatures.. it sucks big time...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 20, 2008)

4 hours ? thats all ? among the more respectable games, _demos_ take that long. 

PS: I have never heard of spore before...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 20, 2008)

The most amazing thing is how all these game reviewers are praising it. Maybe EA payed them. I cant imagine IGN gave it an 80%. One of the most critical reviewer is GameRevolution.com, who gave it B. I still feel Spore deserves a lot less than "B".

However, Will Wright could have made the game better if he had made the fun parts longer. For example,  i really wished the 2nd stage and 3rd stage were longer. C'mon the 3rd stage had only 4 rival tribes,which you could convert/destroy in 5 minute!! Thats like 20 minute of REAL gameplay!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 20, 2008)

mikael_schiffer said:


> The most amazing thing is how all these game reviewers are praising it. Maybe EA payed them. I cant imagine IGN gave it an 80%. One of the most critical reviewer is GameRevolution.com, who gave it B. I still feel Spore deserves a lot less than "B".
> 
> However, Will Wright could have made the game better if he had made the fun parts longer. For example,  i really wished the 2nd stage and 3rd stage were longer. C'mon the 3rd stage had only 4 rival tribes,which you could convert/destroy in 5 minute!! Thats like 20 minute of REAL gameplay!!



Half of the other reviewers (GameSpot, IGN) are paid and the rest ask for money after reviewing a game and giving it good scores .

Just look at it, some games which are really good are so under-rated. Stranglehold, Kane and Lynch, etc are awesome games but they get less score bcoz there devs. didnt give money to GameSpot, IGN ,etc.

I only beleive in user reviews. I only read reviews by fellow gamers on GameFaqs.com 

If you want to build your 'own world' (as the game advertises itslef), go play a good strategy game like CoH, AoE, etc.

This game sux to the core. I know I praised it before but it was just after playing it for 15mins. 
I unistalled this game after playing the secong stage. Spent 1 and a half day d/ling this sh1t. Hope I would have got some other game. Even Sims 2 and its expansion packs are better.

EA sux, Will Wright sux and Spore sux.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 21, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Half of the other reviewers (GameSpot, IGN) are paid and the rest ask for money after reviewing a game and giving it good scores .
> 
> Just look at it, some games which are really good are so under-rated. Stranglehold, Kane and Lynch, etc are awesome games but they get less score bcoz there devs. didnt give money to GameSpot, IGN ,etc.
> 
> I only beleive in user reviews. I only read reviews by fellow gamers on GameFaqs.com


 
Agree to that completely, esp. loved reading this ---> 


> nd the rest ask for money after reviewing a game and giving it good scores


 
---------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------

